# Looking for moss



## benderisawesome (Sep 10, 2008)

Does anyone have any weeping moss to share/sell? I'd like it to look like this:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Virc003 (Aug 18, 2011)

Your best bet would be to come to the club meeting on the 30th. If you like it, join the club and keep coming. 

There is also another really good local resource that many of our members frequent, dfwfishbox.com.


----------



## benderisawesome (Sep 10, 2008)

Cool, I just registered for an account. I'll have to check my schedule and try to come. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

